# Cabela's Gold Label Casting Rods



## cmatts12 (Jan 4, 2012)

A co-worker of mine has 4 brand new, never used GLC7062 that he wants to get rid of. They are 7 ft. 2piece. Heavy power. Curious as to what people think of them. I'm a fenwick freak but it gets expensive. I'm just always weary about cheap rods but you can never have too many right? I'm thinking they could be good "backup" rods if I can get them for the right price. Just don't want to waste my time with complete junk. Any input is greatly appreciated. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

Cabela's has those same rods on sale right now for less than $20.00

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...&Ntt=GLC7062&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

All (well, most) of my rods are Cabela's Pro Guide or Tourney Trail that I buy when they're on sale. They're a good rod that I have never had any quality issues with. Not so much the Pro Guide, but the Tourney Trail I would say is comparable to the lower end St. Croix rods, such as their Triumph line of rods.


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

yup, i bought a UL and 6'6" spinning gold label a couple years on sale. can't beat them for the price. they are tough rods with decent components. the blanks do seem a little bulky to me for the action you get out of them but I can't complain, great backup rods for me. another stick you might want to consider is the TFO loomis casting. sierratradingpost.com has a 6'6" EH one piece on sale for $69 that you can get down to $55 or less with keycodes. these rods will run circles around the gold label. i'd put them in between a croix mojo and avid, with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## cmatts12 (Jan 4, 2012)

Sounds like of them for $50 was a good deal then. At that price I figured I couldn't go wrong. Thanks guys.


----------

